# Help stepped on my rat



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

My rats were free roaming and one of the ran under my foot and i accidentally stepped on her pretty hard. She's peeing blood now and I'm panicking. What should I do for her? Should I give her some ibuprofen? I'd imagine that has to hurt


----------



## SoaringRat (Apr 18, 2016)

Does your vet have an emergency line? There's internal organ damage from the sounds of it... Call around to vets in the area and see if there's an emergency line.


----------



## SoaringRat (Apr 18, 2016)

Also, if there are no emergency lines in your immediate area, call around in neighboring counties immediately.


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Urinating blood is not a good sign. Due to being stepped on, it could be internal damage. Get her to a vet asap, Ibuprofen will not help with internal bleeding.


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm so sorry for you and most of all that poor ratty. Hopefully you can find a emergency vet now and they can help.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

I just wanted to give you guys an update. I called my vet who said there wasn't much he could do for her since she's still a very tiny rat but he would pts her if she was in pain. I have chosen not to have her pts, but she stayed over night at the vets for observation. She's getting an x ray or something, cant remember exactly what he said and if everything is clear she'll come home. he says he's hopeful for her, she doesn't even act like she was hurt.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## CricketsMom (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the update


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank you for the update, I hope she's okay and comes home soon!


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

She has some swelling in her internal organs, she's doing fine and looking better all the time but he wants to keep her another night so he can do another body scan in the morning. I feel so horrible I did this to her /:


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Don't feel bad, it was an honest mistake! We've all tripped over our pets at one time or another, they just love getting under our feet. She won't hold a grudge, I guarantee she'll come home and smother you in kisses!


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

BearNecessities is right


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

So happy to hear there has been improvement. Good Luck. I literally stress over this so much. My kids think I'm nuts because i'm always freaking out. Accidents happen.


----------

